# Favorite Super-power



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 9, 2012)

This is a fun little game I like to play with my friends. 

If you could chose one super power and only one super power what would it be and why?

For my self I would chose super speed for one very simple reason. Your hands can't hit what your eyes can't see. Also super speed of all the powers is of course the most practical if you can run really fast you would never need a car or some other device to get around on land.


----------



## soulless (Jul 9, 2012)

Although super running with super speed could make you super tired and super sweaty, so I'll choose teleportation to avoid that.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 9, 2012)

I would have the ability of invisibility... could become either a superhero and get the drop on villains... or become a supervillain and walk right into places and take what I want.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 9, 2012)

I have to admit though I waffle between super speed and the ability to control electricity. In the world of today and the future there are just so many...applications! for super villainy you could threaten various countries of the world with an emp on their most important cities on any given day. Sure at first they will be like...ha! yeah an emp in the middle of nyc. Then bam emp they'll take you seriously then!

For good guy work you can be your own human defibrillator, depending of course on the amount of control that you actually have.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 9, 2012)

The ability to steal super-powers from others.


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 9, 2012)

Reaver said:


> The ability to steal super-powers from others.



What if you're the only super-powered person in the world? Lol.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 9, 2012)

In the past I've made a few superheros/villains of powers I would want. My top two fav:

Hero

Name : Ghost

Power : Ability to phase and fly. Can't touch this! da na na na, na na, na na, can't touch this XD

----

Villain

Name : Vortex

Power : Summons teleportation portals. So if you shoot a fireball at me I would make a portal in front of me and make one behind you and you would hit yourself. I could also use the portals to teleport myself.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 9, 2012)

Shape-shifting - able to become any animal, any person at will. I wouldn't likely bother becoming another human (but very useful for a spy), but the option would be cool. I would focus on other animals. I have a love for nature and I would love to be able to explore beyond 'human boundaries' and almost be a natural part of the forest or mountains or skies (etc). I would want to maintain my human intelligence and awareness, of course. It could be useful for a lot of other reasons, too. I could fly to work if I had nothing to carry and could shape-shift my clothes, too. 

Though I think being able to manipulate energy (electricity etc) would also be a great power. Teleporting - to avoid airports, traffic jams and crowds. Time travel, to indulge in my love for history and the unknown. The list goes on, really.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 10, 2012)

Dam it, LittleStormCloud, you stoll my idea xD

I'd probably get the most awesome super power in the world... Toxic Farts! Oh, yeah! Run while you can, suckers!


----------



## Reaver (Jul 10, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> What if you're the only super-powered person in the world? Lol.



Then my plan for world domination will have come to fruition! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jul 10, 2012)

The ability to read minds?  But it would need an on/off switch or something.  Not trying to be Mel Gibson in that movie...


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 10, 2012)

The ability to grant myself a super power of my choice once per day.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 10, 2012)

Mind control that can't be countered by specially crafted & pointy helmets.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 10, 2012)

I would choose to have Reality Warping powers: Transform people into pumpkins, make a castle appear out of nowhere, throw storms of fire just because you can and turn the sky purple, which for me means... _Magic!!_

That's the best super power of all =)


----------



## Jess A (Jul 10, 2012)

They'reWatchingUs said:


> Dam it, LittleStormCloud, you stoll my idea xD



Seems as though I already have the power to read minds, then.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 11, 2012)

Mind control is the only practical power in the real world (assuming there are no other supers out there).

Every other power would either be of very limited use (any power that lets you substitute for a machine would be pointless; any power the sole function of which is to let you kill people/destroy things would be pointless) or be too likely to get me noticed by the Men in Black who would lock me in a lab for the rest of my life while they studied me.

Mind control is undetectable. People do things and they think it's their idea, but in reality they're just doing what you want them to do. And even if they figure it out, you can just mind control them to forget about it, or (if that doesn't work) walk in front of a bus. Meanwhile, you're mind controlling people to get whatever you want: money, power, etc. Mind control Warren Buffet to hire you as his personal assistant for a salary of $5 million a year! It's entirely legal income; the IRS won't wonder where you got that mansion (it's all documented right here, sir!).


----------

